# How rude



## MarkJ (Jul 23, 2017)

I was coming to a cross roads junction, going up the minor road intending to turn left. This is a junction I use pretty much every day.

I could see right was clear, but you can't see left so easily. I eased carefully out, looking left, and had to stand on the brakes straightaway. Luckily I was hardly moving because coming towards me, on the wrong side of the road, was a bloke in a Passat estate overtaking two cyclists. Speed is hard to assess in these situations but I'd be surprised if he was within the 30 limit.

But you know what really rankled? As he sped past, near enough for me to see the stubble on his chin, I could see he was shouting at me. I'm pretty sure he said "effing look before you pull out you w@nker".

Nice.


----------



## IanH (Jul 23, 2017)

I agree, cyclists are a real pain in the ar8e!!!!!

Hard hat now welded, riveted and glued on!!!!!!!!!!

:danger:


----------



## CarlandHels (Jul 23, 2017)

I think all cyclist should be registered by law and have to wear/display some sort on visible ID Number available for all to see (kids too). Those that don't wear one should be pulled over by the plod and prosecuted. I am so sick of seeing 2, 3, & 4 a breast and being so damn rude by not pulling over to allow anyone to pass safely. The other day we were heading up a very steep narrow hill called Greenhow Hill, and yes we were stuck behind 1 cyclist which remained in the middle of the road going up there and he had no intention of pulling over into any of the gateways of which there were plenty. Poor van was 1st & 2nd then back to 1st this went on for near 2 miles. when i did get to go past he gave me a load of abuse for some reason. (and they wonder why people loose there patients with them)

I often wonder how do these people react when they are running late for say a hospital appointment and then get stuck behind cyclists themselves. Surely they too must get frustrated too when they are in a car or any other 4+ wheel vehicle.

Plus the fact when they ride down the side of you or go through red lights.. I have even seen one go through railway crossing at red and barrier was down. But they get away with it as they can't be identified!!  ITS WRONG!!!  

I'm a just being a grumpy old bugger? Or do you think the same??


----------



## MarkJ (Jul 23, 2017)

My beef was with the driver of the Passat, overtaking on a junction....


----------



## vwalan (Jul 23, 2017)

MarkJ said:


> My beef was with the driver of the Passat, overtaking on a junction....



but were you at a stop junction?
maybe there are three wrongs going on .


----------



## specky4eyes (Jul 23, 2017)

Roadpeace


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 23, 2017)

Yep your ment to make sure its safe to pull out,however the passat driver should have not overtaken cycles at a junction and defo not at speed.
Was the junction marked on the main approach rd,should be.
Lucky for you that you did stop or a acc would have against you self,its so easy to happen to any of use,not good for the old ticker though.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 23, 2017)

I bet you wished you hadn't bothered now.


----------



## witzend (Jul 23, 2017)

MarkJ said:


> My beef was with the driver of the Passat, overtaking on a junction....



The law says you must not over take on or approaching a junction so passat man was in the wrong but cyclists are a pain we've just had 2 mls of cycle path built and they still ride in the road holding up large queues of traffic


----------



## rugbyken (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## witzend (Jul 23, 2017)

yorkshireCPLE said:


> am I a just being a grumpy old bugger? Or do you think the same??



Couldn't agree with your post more I'd only add they should have compulsory insurance  especially as now they are being encouraged to ride on pavements with walkers


----------



## specky4eyes (Jul 23, 2017)

Roadpeace


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 23, 2017)

Um, tour de France on, always brings the alpha mamil out


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 23, 2017)

witzend said:


> The law says you must not over take on or approaching a junction so passat man was in the wrong but cyclists are a pain we've just had 2 mls of cycle path built and they still ride in the road holding up large queues of traffic



I think the point was about the vw driver,but i do agree on cycle lanes as quite a few built round here but cyclists will not use them & the younger ones use the f/path knocking old dears for six,not forgetting the no lights at night dressed in black brigade.
Time for a nat register of some sort,reflective shirt with number on back etc.


----------



## sparrks (Jul 23, 2017)

yorkshireCPLE said:


> I think all cyclist should be registered by law and have to wear/display some sort on visible ID Number available for all to see (kids too). Those that don't wear one should be pulled over by the plod and prosecuted. I am so sick of seeing 2, 3, & 4 a breast and being so damn rude by not pulling over to allow anyone to pass safely. The other day we were heading up a very steep narrow hill called Greenhow Hill, and yes we were stuck behind 1 cyclist which remained in the middle of the road going up there and he had no intention of pulling over into any of the gateways of which there were plenty. Poor van was 1st & 2nd then back to 1st this went on for near 2 miles. when i did get to go past he gave me a load of abuse for some reason. (and they wonder why people loose there patients with them)
> 
> I often wonder how do these people react when they are running late for say a hospital appointment and then get stuck behind cyclists themselves. Surely they too must get frustrated too when they are in a car or any other 4+ wheel vehicle.
> 
> ...



I think you have a attitude problem.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 23, 2017)

sparrks said:


> I think you have a attitude problem.



I dont ,he is correct as most not all are bonkers,pity about the good ones who get tared with the same brush.


----------



## sparrks (Jul 23, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> I dont ,he is correct as most not all are bonkers,pity about the good ones who get tared with the same brush.



What were the cyclists doing wrong? riding two abreast? Much safer to ride two abreast in a built up area as it makes it easier to be seen by half blind olduns driving motorhomes pulling out of side roads.


----------



## witzend (Jul 23, 2017)

sparrks said:


> *What were the cyclists doing wrong?* riding two abreast? Much safer to ride two abreast in a built up area as it makes it easier to be seen by half blind olduns driving motorhomes pulling out of side roads.



The Law says for cyclists Not to ride 2 abreast where road conditions dictate otherwise and to ride far enough apart to allow faster vehicles to overtake safely

But No one has said they where doing wrong the car driver overtaking on a junction was the wrong doer


----------



## maingate (Jul 23, 2017)

It always annoys me that when I am held up by cyclists, I never have my Snowplough attachment fitted. :sad:


----------



## saxonrosie (Jul 24, 2017)

As was mentioned earlier cyclists need to make their mind up one minute they are road users next they are pedestrians using pavements and jumping traffic lights, make them pay road tax that's what I say and helmets should be compulsory. I bet everyone has had some bad experiences with cyclists, I was run over as a five year old with one on the pavement as I came out of my back yard split my head open on the stone gate post . Not that it has clouded my judgment :lol-053: before anyone says it I know it should have been me with the helmet on , maybe that's the answer .


----------



## Biggarmac (Jul 24, 2017)

How many on here have bikes?  The bike riding uphill will not pull over if he has got momentum going as it would be difficult to get going again.  How long are you going to be stuck behind him? Two minutes - calm down dear.


----------



## Wully (Jul 24, 2017)

I'd never ride a bike on the road there's too many nutters like me driving cars trucks mhs tractors buses combines for a living not just out on a jolly there all nuts it's human nature the bigger you are on the road the more you think you have power over the smaller guy but bikers lately have become more brazen wandering all over the road at 10 mph  but they'll always come of worst when it comes to an accident


----------



## martinmartin (Jul 24, 2017)

When you have been unnesesserely held up by a cyclist dont forget to clear your windscreen as you overtake them.


----------



## alcam (Jul 24, 2017)

witzend said:


> The law says you must not over take on or approaching a junction so passat man was in the wrong but cyclists are a pain we've just had 2 mls of cycle path built and they still ride in the road holding up large queues of traffic



Maybe why some (?)  countries have reduced speed limits at junctions ?


----------



## CarlandHels (Jul 24, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> I'd never ride a bike on the road there's too many nutters like me driving cars trucks mhs tractors buses combines for a living not just out on a jolly there all nuts it's human nature the bigger you are on the road the more you think you have power over the smaller guy but bikers lately have become more brazen wandering all over the road at 10 mph  but they'll always come of worst when it comes to an accident



They might come of worse in an accident, but if they don't damage themselves (I do NOT want anyone one to get hurt) but if they do damage our vehicles we come off worse, well our wallets do.
A lot of them seem to think they have the power on the roads, after all if they don't move over to allow us to pass safely and they get over taken but think that we are to close to them, they video us, report us and it's us that get a fine and possibly points on our licence. But yet we can't prove they are at fault or prove they are riding without due care and attention as they can't be recognised. A lot of them take this to there advantage on the road.

I have ridden motorbikes for a number of years and have had the pleasure of being on a 60mph road going round a corner and what was there but a clump of cyclists of at least 15 in a group having a nice chat. I was doing around 50mph and they wont of been doing 10mph, so who would of been at fault? Me with a legal registered, taxed and insured vehicle doing under the speed limit, or them having a chat while enjoying a thoughtless ride out on an untaxed and uninsured cycles?

I really dont have a problem with cyclist in general, but more and more seem to think they are untouchable. A little consideration on all parts would be great.. 

When I drive on the roads if i am holding anyone up in the motorhome or even the car, i will always find a safe place and allow others to pass me and nearly always get a wave as a Thankyou. Much better than getting 2 fingers or other signals thrown towards you.


----------



## runnach (Jul 24, 2017)

yorkshireCPLE said:


> They might come of worse in an accident, but if they don't damage themselves (I do NOT want anyone one to get hurt) but if they do damage our vehicles we come off worse, well our wallets do.
> A lot of them seem to think they have the power on the roads, after all if they don't move over to allow us to pass safely and they get over taken but think that we are to close to them, they video us, report us and it's us that get a fine and possibly points on our licence. But yet we can't prove they are at fault or prove they are riding without due care and attention as they can't be recognised. A lot of them take this to there advantage on the road.
> 
> I have ridden motorbikes for a number of years and have had the pleasure of being on a 60mph road going round a corner and what was there but a clump of cyclists of at least 15 in a group having a nice chat. I was doing around 50mph and they wont of been doing 10mph, so who would of been at fault? Me with a legal registered, taxed and insured vehicle doing under the speed limit, or them having a chat while enjoying a thoughtless ride out on an untaxed and uninsured cycles?
> ...



Simple, you would be at fault, part of good driving is something called anticipation !!

Reading some of the comments ( not particularly yours ) What a hypocritical set of twits some people here are. The intolerance shown towards other road users incredible. and entrenched attitudes ....yet someone will bleat today about intolerance to motorhomers...Two way street, Having had a motorhome ( until recently nicked) I have seen some atrocious driving particularly the highlands people ambling along not a care for those locals following and oblivious to the fact what a passing place means 

Channa


----------



## Byronic (Jul 24, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> I'd never ride a bike on the road there's too many nutters like me driving cars trucks mhs tractors buses combines for a living not just out on a jolly there all nuts it's human nature the bigger you are on the road the more you think you have power over the smaller guy



That's a sweeping generalisation. 
I drive a 7 tonne m/home, the smaller ie more vulnerable the road user I encounter, the more
care and consideration I take. I would suggest that many others driving large vehicles think
similarly. I wouldn't want the death or injury of someone else on my conscience for the rest
of my life. I always drive with that thought in mind.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 24, 2017)

yorkshireCPLE said:


> I have ridden motorbikes for a number of years and have had the pleasure of being on a 60mph road going round a corner and what was there but a clump of cyclists of at least 15 in a group having a nice chat. I was doing around 50mph and they wont of been doing 10mph, so who would of been at fault? Me with a legal registered, taxed and insured vehicle doing under the speed limit, or them having a chat while enjoying a thoughtless ride out on an untaxed and uninsured cycles?



Very easy to answer. YOU and if you need to ask that question you need to take a refresher course.


----------



## harrow (Jul 24, 2017)

MarkJ said:


> I was coming to a cross roads junction, going up the minor road intending to turn left. This is a junction I use pretty much every day.
> 
> I could see right was clear, but you can't see left so easily. I eased carefully out, looking left, and had to stand on the brakes straightaway. Luckily I was hardly moving because coming towards me, on the wrong side of the road, was a bloke in a Passat estate overtaking two cyclists. Speed is hard to assess in these situations but I'd be surprised if he was within the 30 limit.
> 
> ...


I am glad you did not have an accident.

I know it leaves you feeling bad, you are trying your best, but someone else is calling you an idiot.

All the driving where I live is like this, in little india.

It put me off driving, I don't enjoy it anymore.

It's the people, there is nothing wrong with the roads.

:sad::sad::sad: :scared::scared::scared:


----------



## harrow (Jul 24, 2017)

I have found the little lanes in rural west Wales wonderful.

People smile and wave, I wish I could live there.

But now I have to be near the hospital in Harrow.

:anyone::anyone::anyone:


----------



## Byronic (Jul 24, 2017)

harrow;845973

But now I have to be near the hospital in Harrow.

:anyone::anyone::anyone:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> If you regularly ride a m/bike or pushbike, it's reassuring to be
> be close by a hospital where you regularly ride, preferably one
> with a functioning A & E department!
> 
> ...


----------



## alcam (Jul 24, 2017)

Byronic said:


> If you regularly ride a m/bike or pushbike, it's reassuring to be
> be close by a hospital where you regularly ride, preferably one
> with a functioning A & E department!
> 
> ...



Don't disagree with most of what you say but why shouldn't cyclists pay for their own insurance ?


----------



## Byronic (Jul 24, 2017)

alcam said:


> Don't disagree with most of what you say but why shouldn't cyclists pay for their own insurance ?




Well I was being a bit tongue in cheekist, and at the same time quite serious.


We tend to put a monetary cost on everything, doesn't necessarily mean it's
the best or only way to measure the overall benefits to society. I'm sure most 
would agree with that?

I'll state a few of what I consider valid reasons for generally encouraging cycling, perhaps
even including subsidisation, or removal of appropiate VAT.

The pushbike is the most efficient means of transport known. A  bike trip may well 
mean one less polluting vehicle on the road, if only for a short trip to the shops. 
Frees up parking space for the habitual moaners protesting that there's never enough 
car park space. It helps keep people keep fit and out of the doctors surgery and if other
road users don't resort to knocking them off their bikes, out of A & E! Money saving there.
I'm in no way condoning stupidity on bikes any more than I would all those berks out there
acting stupidly no matter what their mode of transport

So yes, I could say subsidising cycling may be a smart move.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 24, 2017)

alcam said:


> Don't disagree with most of what you say but why shouldn't cyclists pay for their own insurance ?



They can and should get 3rd party liability insurance. Don't forget should any cyclist cause you damage or injury there is always the option to take them to court. And Vice Versa. Its not difficult.


----------



## runnach (Jul 24, 2017)

*And while we are having a communal rant*

Flippin cyclists eh ?

Chris Froome has romped to a fourth Tour de France triumph without once bothering to indicate, according to reports.

 Froome beat off the challenge of second-placed German cyclist, Bernd Begemann, who made the fatal mistake of stopping for a red light.

 The cycling ace left the rest of the field behind while screaming at pedestrians who dared to get within ten metres of him.

 Although ample cycle paths are provided along the route, Froome and other cyclists chose to ride on roads that were primarily designed for car users.
 Vast stretches of the A567 Lyon to Paris had to be cordoned off, leading to lengthy diversions and frayed tempers.

 The arrogant Brit eventually crossed the winning line flanked by eight other cyclists making it very difficult for cars to overtake.

 Froome now plans to spend a year off during which he will hopefully learn what a ******* hand signal is.
 Angry motorhome driver, Simon Williams, said, “They think they own the roads, and they don't pay tax and aren't insured.”

Channa


----------



## runnach (Jul 24, 2017)

Inspector Maurice Le blank, has stated

Are you sure the motorhome drivers  saw any cyclists? they don't normally, too busy on the phone or playing with satnav gadgets and anything else but watching the road so they can enjoy free camping.

He further added that Froome it appears was a re offender, although charges of furious cycling the equivalent to due care and attention seemed unlikely according to his pal at lunchtime over a leffe blonde. 

The leffe blonde did mutter something about drugs and cycling. Team I sky with my little eye, refuted all allegations and mentioned Froome had provided enough blood tests and urine samples to fill the local pissoir.  Well would have done if motorhomers hadn't got there first .

Channa


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 24, 2017)

sparrks said:


> What were the cyclists doing wrong? riding two abreast? Much safer to ride two abreast in a built up area as it makes it easier to be seen by half blind olduns driving motorhomes pulling out of side roads.



You are holding up traffic which you are not ment to do,single file or pull over just like good farmers are ment to do with tractors,now thats a fight for some other day.


----------



## jamesmarshall (Jul 24, 2017)

channa said:


> Flippin cyclists eh ?
> 
> Chris Froome has romped to a fourth Tour de France triumph without once bothering to indicate, according to reports.
> 
> ...



I'll have to take your word on that Channa. I couldn't see for all the motorhomes parked up along the roadside.


----------



## Byronic (Jul 24, 2017)

I pay a lot more road tax fuel tax and purchase tax in my gas guzzling
195bhp car than some of you in your sluggish motorcaravans, that's
right you lot taking up the full carriagewidth in unnecessarily large vehicles, 
obscuring the way ahead and rarely pulling over into a layby (although 
professing otherwise) to allow passing. What's more you motorcaravanners
generally seem to be a bunch of old codgers, when was the last time you
at least took an eyesight test, let alone a competance test of any kind on 
your driving abilities, long ago and long overdue judging from what I've seen.

Yeah, and I've seen the (potentially hazardous) grey water slick some
of you slyly eject on the Queens Highway 

None of us is perfect, including cyclists are we.


----------



## maingate (Jul 24, 2017)

Byronic said:


> I pay a lot more road tax fuel tax and purchase tax in my gas guzzling
> 195bhp car than some of you in your sluggish motorcaravans, that's
> right you lot taking up the full carriagewidth in unnecessarily large vehicles,
> obscuring the way ahead and rarely pulling over into a layby (although
> ...



Listen smartarse, I don't need an eyesight test .... OK?

I have a perfectly good Guide Dog.


----------



## jamesmarshall (Jul 24, 2017)

Now don't get me started on motor-homers with bike racks and bikes on the back. They must be double angry.


----------



## Byronic (Jul 24, 2017)

maingate said:


> Listen smartarse, I don't need an eyesight test .... OK?
> 
> I have a perfectly good Guide Dog.



And how does that old mongrel do on the Snellen Eyechart test then?:dog:


----------



## maingate (Jul 24, 2017)

Byronic said:


> And how does that old mongrel do on the Snellen Eyechart test then?:dog:



He passed with flying colours and is now doing Art History and Political Science at Cambridge University.

We are not all thick up here you know. :cool1:


----------



## Byronic (Jul 24, 2017)

maingate said:


> He passed with flying colours and is now doing Art History and Political Science at Cambridge University.
> 
> We are not all thick up here you know. :cool1:




All well and good, but can he drive a motorhome at least as badly 
as the rest of us old curmudgeons?


----------



## argoose (Jul 24, 2017)

yorkshireCPLE said:


> I think all cyclist should be registered by law and have to wear/display some sort on visible ID Number available for all to see (kids too). Those that don't wear one should be pulled over by the plod and prosecuted. I am so sick of seeing 2, 3, & 4 a breast and being so damn rude by not pulling over to allow anyone to pass safely. The other day we were heading up a very steep narrow hill called Greenhow Hill, and yes we were stuck behind 1 cyclist which remained in the middle of the road going up there and he had no intention of pulling over into any of the gateways of which there were plenty. Poor van was 1st & 2nd then back to 1st this went on for near 2 miles. when i did get to go past he gave me a load of abuse for some reason. (and they wonder why people loose there patients with them)
> 
> I often wonder how do these people react when they are running late for say a hospital appointment and then get stuck behind cyclists themselves. Surely they too must get frustrated too when they are in a car or any other 4+ wheel vehicle.
> 
> ...


It is just the same as car drivers, speeding, passing too close, punishment passes, using mobile phones, coffee in one hand toast in the other, kids unrestrained, throwing rubbish out of the windows, parking on pavements, parking across junctions, leaving car on double yellow lines engine running two kids in back seat to go shopping........

people are stupid let it go, life is too short.
I used to get angry at bad drivers but realised it's not personal, they are just stupid.


----------



## argoose (Jul 24, 2017)

martinmartin said:


> When you have been unnesesserely held up by a cyclist dont forget to clear your windscreen as you overtake them.



wow


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 24, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> They can and should get 3rd party liability insurance. Don't forget should any cyclist cause you damage or injury there is always the option to take them to court. And Vice Versa. Its not difficult.



How do you do that when the give you the middle finger and scoot of down some ally into a housing estate where there mates are waiting to brick you.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 24, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> How do you do that when the give you the middle finger and scoot of down some ally into a housing estate where there mates are waiting to brick you.



Its usually difficult for them to run away when you have your front wheel parked on their leg.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 24, 2017)

Better not mention women drivers either or ww3 may start.:lol-049::scared:


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 24, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Better not mention women drivers either or ww3 may start.:lol-049::scared:



But what about women cyclists I bet some are quite happy to follow them for a while.


----------



## alcam (Jul 25, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> Its usually difficult for them to run away when you have your front wheel parked on their leg.



Good thinking !


----------



## saxonrosie (Jul 25, 2017)

channa said:


> Inspector Maurice Le blank, has stated
> 
> Are you sure the motorhome drivers  saw any cyclists? they don't normally, too busy on the phone or playing with satnav gadgets and anything else but watching the road so they can enjoy free camping.
> 
> ...


I love these debates but get myself confused as I start agreeing with comments on both sides of the argument


----------



## hayhiker (Jul 25, 2017)

I would just like to say as one of the many who carry bikes on the back of my motorhome to use on and off road we should all be cnsiderate of other road users. It seems in this case the car driver should not have been overtaking but as we all know not all road users motorists and cyclists follow the highway code. Just waiting a few minutes for it to be safe to overtake slower vehicles should not be a big issue and its not just cyclists, tractors also spring to mind.


----------



## ricc (Jul 25, 2017)

i remember late one friday afternoon, back in the days when you were lucky if the tractor hit 20mph downhill with a following wind,  coming down the a303 hit a long stretch where the dual carriagway was coned down to single lane, after a while i pulled into a layby to let the traffic go ..... was a whole hour before there was a gap big enough to pull back onto the road.....twas the  last time i bothered 


same bit of dual on another occasion i had to use the outside lane to pass a stationary convoy of army lorries... on a combine harvester that did 10 mph flat out.


----------



## Lee (Jul 25, 2017)

*Tolerance*

Surely we all need to be more tolerant to other road user's. 
As motorhome driver's we hold up traffic at times, hopefully moving over when we can, when we are out we are on holiday and therefore if we are held up is it a great problem? 
Surely all road users have the right to travel without other's  having some sort of vendetta towards them.


----------



## Lee (Jul 25, 2017)

martinmartin said:


> When you have been unnesesserely held up by a cyclist dont forget to clear your windscreen as you overtake them.



If you do make sure that your window is shut if you come to a traffic jam further down the road, the cyclist may have to clear there throat when passing you.


----------



## iampatman (Jul 25, 2017)

Link to an interesting, relevant article here - No matter what the road safety issue is, cyclist-hating always seems acceptable | Peter Walker | Opinion | The Guardian

Pat


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 25, 2017)

LEElinda said:


> If you do make sure that your window is shut if you come to a traffic jam further down the road, the cyclist may have to clear there throat when passing you.



Or their nose. They do seem to snot out a lot whilst riding.


----------



## Lee (Jul 25, 2017)

iampatman said:


> Link to an interesting, relevant article here - No matter what the road safety issue is, cyclist-hating always seems acceptable | Peter Walker | Opinion | The Guardian
> 
> Pat



It was a very interesting read and a different outlook on road use.
As pointed out cycling I more of an irritant than a danger whereas  vehicles are the opposite.


----------



## maingate (Jul 25, 2017)

I have just cleared blood spots off the front of my van after our latest trip. 

I assume it was from insects but sometimes I don't pay much attention when driving. There were no bike parts stuck in the grill anyway.


----------



## Byronic (Jul 25, 2017)

maingate said:


> There were no bike parts stuck in the grill anyway.



Just the grill? If you get a whiff like a burnt Sunday roast, be sure take a look at the exhaust as well!


----------



## maingate (Jul 25, 2017)

Jays said:


> Think you are one of the T*at drivers who have paid to use the road and are in a rush to get to your next stop!


----------



## CarlandHels (Jul 26, 2017)

Jays said:


> Think you are one of the T*at drivers who have paid to use the road and are in a rush to get to your next stop!



I might be a t*at! But I am a considerate one. I always pull over at the 1st safe opportunity to allow others to pass me safely. I'm never really in a rush, but there could be a doctor, a person like yourself with a loved one that's needing to get help for some reason and unable to because of a bunch of cyclist that are holding traffic up while they enjoy there chats. Same goes for tractors, there is a law if I remember correctly from my farming days that you have to pull over if you are holding up approximately 10 vehicles. 

Not only that, but when out on hols or cycling, it's leisure time. To many seem to be the real t*ats and don't think of working folk and people in a rush to get help etc....

So yeah, call me a T*at if you like, but I am always considerate and thoughtful to others.


----------



## maingate (Jul 26, 2017)

Shock Report Reveals That Most Middle Aged Cyclists Are Closet Homosexuals
2016-12-18



It’s a conundrum that has puzzled both experts and laymen for years – why do seemingly normal middle aged men spend a large part of their free time dressed in tight Lycra while staring at other men’s bottoms? Well now a new study has revealed the answer – they are mainly closet homosexuals.

The study authors from The University Of West South Elmsall, sent out a confidential survey to over 1,000 cyclists – middle aged men in Lycra – asking a series of probing questions about their taste in clothes, music, theatre and film. “The data we got back was clear cut”, said Professor Keith Lee who headed up the study, “The number of fans of musical theatre, Kylie Minogue, Shirley Bassey, Liza Minnelli, Abba and Bet Lynch off Coronation Street was striking. Skinny jeans ownership was also off the scale. If these aren’t clear signs of batting for the other side, I don’t know what are.”

One cyclist from Wickersley who asked not to be named said “I’m admitting to nothing, but where else would you get the chance to wear skin tight luminous Lycra shorts with a padded crotch, and cop an eyeful of muscular flexing buttock for two hours without anyone thinking anything of it? And even being at the front of the pack and getting chased is quite a thrill. Everyone knows the score but when we stop for coffee, we talk about cars and other manly stuff. It’s a game.”

We approached Tour De France winner Sir Bradley Wiggins for his comments, but a spokesperson said he was away at a Judy Garland tribute weekend.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 26, 2017)

Byronic said:


> I pay a lot more road tax fuel tax and purchase tax in my gas guzzling
> 195bhp car than some of you in your sluggish motorcaravans, that's
> right you lot taking up the full carriagewidth in unnecessarily large vehicles,
> obscuring the way ahead and rarely pulling over into a layby (although
> ...



The print is to small for me to read,and i got confused half way through,er what were we talking about again.


----------



## Byronic (Jul 26, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> The print is to small for me to read,and i got confused half way through,er what were we talking about again.



You'll be OK Trev. no worries, there's a Braille version of the eyesight test!


----------



## IanH (Jul 26, 2017)

MarkJ said:


> I was coming to a cross roads junction, going up the minor road intending to turn left. This is a junction I use pretty much every day.
> 
> I could see right was clear, but you can't see left so easily. I eased carefully out, looking left, and had to stand on the brakes straightaway. Luckily I was hardly moving because coming towards me, on the wrong side of the road, was a bloke in a Passat estate overtaking two cyclists. Speed is hard to assess in these situations but I'd be surprised if he was within the 30 limit.
> 
> ...



Someone else about 30 pages ago said he bet you wish you had never started!!!
My, the first, reply was meant to be ironic, even, possibly, humorous , now we are at nearly 80 replies and it looks like WW3 has broken out!!

:hammer:


----------



## izwozral (Jul 26, 2017)

Where in the op did it say the two cyclist were side by side? The op stated the difficulty at that junction in seeing the on coming traffic from the left and he/she edged out slowly.
The VW Pisstwat driver was totally at fault, over taking at a junction, driving at speed, road raging and being a complete prick. What do you expect, he was a poor mans BMW/Audi driver.

The cyclist just happened to be doing what they are entitled to do. Ride on the road.

Cyclists sometimes hack me off but I just don't get the anti-cyclist venom coming from some members. 

Chill out fer gawds sake.


----------



## argoose (Jul 26, 2017)

proper bikes and no lycra in sight :dance:


----------



## hextal (Jul 26, 2017)

argoose said:


> View attachment 56149
> proper bikes and no lycra in sight :dance:



Oh no!! Someone has stolen your engines!!!  

It's not even safe to stop for a photo these days.


----------



## martinmartin (Jul 26, 2017)

argoose said:


> View attachment 56149
> proper bikes and no lycra in sight :dance:



Proper bikes have engines in them and whose to say you dont change into lycra when you home.


----------



## argoose (Jul 27, 2017)

Since my brother had a crash on his motorbike I'm not allowed one, not strictly true, was told get a motorbike but don't expect me to wait around for the phone call.

No Lycra worn in the house only rubber :tongue:


----------



## MarkJ (Jul 27, 2017)

Crikey, what have I started? 

I do love this site.... room for everybody.


----------



## saxonrosie (Aug 5, 2017)

saxonrosie said:


> I love these debates but get myself confused as I start agreeing with comments on both sides of the argument



. Or maybe not ! Just had to walk round these onto the road with my dog.:mad1:


----------

